

Rakuten acquires crowdsourced subtitling video site Viki for $200m - creamyhorror
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/01/rakuten-viki/

======
benologist
TechCrunch should just make a deal to _officially_ syndicate the big startup
stories from AllThingsD instead of scrambling to reword the news they break.

